# Nunchuck-Wielding Man Dressed As Ninja Arrested



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.wpix.com/news/local/wpix-man-dressed-as-ninja-arrested,0,717942.story


> Officers said when they pulled out bean bag and taser guns, Eastman became polite and cooperative.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 21, 2009)

Is that his mug shot or "Ask a Ninja"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think it is Ask a Ninja


----------



## Knives (Oct 21, 2009)

Nunchuks vs Tazer and Bean Bag guns.  Nunchuks with Ninja attached will always win.


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2009)

Nunchuks with LARPer attached...slightly different outcome :lol:


----------



## Knives (Oct 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nunchuks with LARPer attached...slightly different outcome :lol:


:roflmao:


----------

